# summer/year round snowboarding



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

hey, im looking for a few places to visit to go summer snowboarding.
i heard that timberline has year round snow but when i checked the 
website it looks like theres nothing there. are there any places 
within the US or canada where theres good snow year round? im looking
for a resort that my whole family can have fun at. please and thanks.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You did check Timberline resort in Oregon and not the one in the South East right? Cause Hood still has coverage. I don't think Whistlers public park is open.


----------



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)

Just got back from Timberline, coverage is good up top, rocks starting to show at the very bottom though


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

Timberline is the only place in North American to ride all summer that is open to the general public. The coverage is good, but it is, well summer boarding lol. There is nothing else like it in the states, and actually its the only place like it. lol


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

How late does the public park usually stay open at Timberline? Although im not new to snowboarding I am new to being completely obsessed with it.


----------



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

thanks for those pictures. but im assuming chances are there wont be any
snow fall for a while? when does it start to snow again in timberline?


----------



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)

well its summer time so there wont be any new snow accumulation, it wont start getting snow till mid-late fall


you wont find any open resorts with fresh snow anywhere in the northern hemisphere, its summer time, if you want fresh snow you gotta go to the southern part of the world


----------



## hc806 (Jan 19, 2009)

wow looks nice


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

Las Lenas is really good - in Argentina.


----------

